# Riding with a dog



## HD333 (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone ride with their pooch on the trails? Thinking about trying with our 7 month old beast. Any advise?


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 4, 2010)

my 5 year old lab always wants to ride. she's never to busy, it's never too cold, hot, wet or dry. she is trained to voice control.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2010)

Put a bell on him/her so you can hear it if runs off out of sight.


----------



## marcski (Dec 6, 2010)

My buddies' dogs ride with us all of the time.  They will learn to stay out of the way of the bicycles quickly.  one has 2 yellow labs my other buddy had a golden retreiver but she died of cancer last year.  

If they are trained well to your commands they will do fine.  There are a lot of critters and distractions for them...and they will bolt off....but as long as they come back when called that is all that matters.  One guy I know has a big .. Bouvier, dumb motherf'er....stops right on the worst places on a trail after a roller or something....lol. Everyone has hit him once or twice.  But he's huge...when you ride behind him he looks like he's gallopping.


----------



## yesmandroc (Dec 14, 2010)

My dog is the best trail buddy. I keep a bell on her but she never runs away. If I don't see it's _always_ because she's up ahead waiting for me. Making sure I'm ok.

I'll tell you what I did. First of all I spend time outside with her everyday. My fiancee and I went to dog parks when no one was around (I like the Middlefield park for this 'cause it's fenced in woods). We went on either side of the park with treats and called her back and forth ( you're not supposed to bring treats to the dog park; that's why I said try to go when there's no one else there). I hiked with her for about a month on leash. Then I started hiking with another guy and his dog who hikes off leash. First time we went out I let her off and she just played with the other dog. They never ran away. Once I started riding with her she just did it no problem.


----------



## first light (Dec 17, 2010)

sounds like a great time, I enjoy hiking with my Golden, never thought about cycling.  While hiking he always stops to check up on and wait for me, never takes off.


----------



## caddis (Dec 21, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Anyone ride with their pooch on the trails? Thinking about trying with our 7 month old beast. Any advise?



Even for short distances or training purposes stay off pavement and check their feet often. My lab will run the pads right off and won't miss a step. Learned the hard way. 

Like us dog’s need a warm up and be careful about to much exercise for a young dog it can cause hip problems in the future.  Have fun!!!   My dog is the best riding partner, always keeps up and never complains.


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2010)

first light said:


> sounds like a great time, I enjoy hiking with my Golden, never thought about cycling.  While hiking he always stops to check up on and wait for me, never takes off.



I have noticed that some dogs are more of a trailblazer and will take the front and others more of a herder and will stay in the rear.  Some do both!


----------



## first light (Dec 21, 2010)

get the advice of your vet before doing strenuous runs/hikes with the 7 month old.  Should probably wait until the dog develops a little more to prevent problems in the future.


----------

